# Great response from a musician about a club looking for free bands



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thats real good :rotfl:


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a dang good comeback.


----------

